# Looking for Larger Standard Poodle Breeders



## mydogmolly (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I am looking to get my first Standard Poodle and am so excited! However looking for breeders has been a little more difficult than I thought. 

I currently have a goldendoodle that is 30-31" to the shoulders. We want to get him a buddy and so I really would like to have a poodle that is 28"+ just so they can handle each other a little better. And I just like larger dogs  

I know using the term "Royal" for Standard Poodles is considered offensive or a "don't use this breeder" for breeders who use the term, but honestly I want a larger poodle and that's the only term I know to use to even help me find a breeder that has larger poodles.

Is anyone able to help me find anyone that sells standards that are on the larger end of the spectrum? I would really like a red or red parti but am willing to look at different colors


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

From what I've seen, if you're in the US you'd have way more trouble finding Spoos that aren't large! American Spoos are HUGE :biggrin1:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

peccan not all spoos are huge here. Breeders that are committed to doing well in the breed ring will generally not have gigantic dogs. Judges don't put up gigantic dogs.

OP I generally don't think the best breeders are the ones whose dogs are overly big. A spoo is not a giant breed dog. If you use a substandard breeder to get a very large dog, then I would be worrying about what else might be substandard, like hips, elbows, etc.

As to companionship between larger and smaller dogs, I own three dogs that live in my home and co own another that lives with my mom. My three are 2 spoos (one a soon to be 6 month old puppy, one a very dainty 36+ pound girl, 7 yrs old) and a 95 pound German shepherd dog. My mom's dog is a small mpoo who tips the scale at under 10 pounds. My spoo girl is the queen of my home. What she says is the law of the land for the other two dogs. She plays rougher with the GSD than he (also 7) cares for. Part of getting the puppy was to help her burn off energy. All of that only applies when it is my three. If my mom's dog is around he takes over!

Find a good breeder and forget about size, think only about health and temperament.


----------

